# having a betta=being girly?



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Im just curious how many people here are guys? My college "friends" always comment on me having a betta fish as being girly. What's so wrong with a strong man wanting to take care of a little fish? I love animals in general, and my college dorm only allows me to have fish but my betta is keeping me happy so.........ya


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Sweet. Right on dude, Betta fish. Manly. 

Who says a man can't be prettier than a chick betta?

Sorry, 13 year old chick here.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Having bettas doesn't make you girly, lol. Though there are fewer guys on the forum than girls, I believe. As long as your fishy keeps you happy and you keep your fishy healthy, that's all that counts!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, they are fighting fish. That ain't girly? I mean, it isn't no 55 gallon Ciclid tank, but still!

You know what would make chur friends stop saying that and make them envy you? Buy this tank-

http://www.acrylicaquariumsdirect.com/images/products/detail/MermaidAquarium.jpg

Or...

http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/8a/5/AAAADCkK5fMAAAAAAIpWyQ.jpg?v=1258956231000


Lawl. Jk!!


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

Psh. When I was growing up, my dad kept clownfish and yellow tangs. He's a tough Navy guy too. I definitely don't think keeping fish makes you "girly", even bettas XD


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

It's a fish so brutal it has to be kept alone  Totally metal. But in all seriousness keeping a fish in no way makes you girly. Unless being responsible for another life somehow is now a female only trait. I really missed that memo


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> Hey, they are fighting fish. That ain't girly? I mean, it isn't no 55 gallon Ciclid tank, but still!
> 
> You know what would make chur friends stop saying that and make them envy you? Buy this tank-
> 
> ...


I am using the mermaid tank











........JK


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

In India having a betta makes you manly lol!
Women don't have any kind of interest in fish here, except the occasional goldfish kept for feng shui sake..
I'm the only chick on my Indian fish forum and guys are pretty amazed that I keep bettas. 6000 members and 1 girl. -__-
So don't worry dude, its aaaalll good!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 fightergirl!!!
Where I'm at is the same, girls hardly ever choose bettas as pets. It's totally a man thing ...... I was amazed when I found out that us guys are a minority in this forum. lol.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol, bettas can be manly! Just because they are beautiful, doesnt mean they arent tough. 

Put a mirror infront of your bettas tank, and let your friends watch him flare when he sees his reflection. Thats should impress them!


----------



## IamBonner (Sep 2, 2011)

Your friends are nuts  I'd do back flips if my boyfriend took in a fish. But I guarantee I'd end up doing all the work


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

@indjo- Maybe its an Asian thing for men to have them lol! I think women here are so busy with not only jobs but cooking, cleaning and taking care of a family they don't have time to care for one more thing, especially a fish!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha but I can see the girly side of a betta, their long floaty fins in pretty colours makes them look like they are wearing frilly dresses... Hah the male bettas look more girly than the females. 
But yeah if you call them "siamese fighters" instead of "bettas" it makes them seem like a mans fish.

"Your friends are nuts  I'd do back flips if my boyfriend took in a fish. But I guarantee I'd end up doing all the work "
Me to!! he originally wanted to keep a betta but once I told him how to look after them he changed his mind...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's kind of silly to say that a certain pet is girly or manly. There is nothing wrong with a man being gentle, kind and caring.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

lol @ this conversation, im a girl and i would run from those "girly" tanks. dont worry about your friends saying that, everybody want something to tease somebody else about, maybe they jealous - FISH ROCK! 
for me, serious fishkeeper = manly. or interesting anyway LOL.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

@DQ not always true.. Imagine a guy with a chihuahua ot a shitzu or a fancy poodle lol!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

a lot of betta breeders are guys


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

im a guy and i have bettas cause there fun nice chalenge and siamese fighting fish


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

keeping bettas is NOT just for girls! i believe it actually shows they stick to things, like having a girlfriend...


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you know how many ladies on here *wish* their men were into bettas? Lol.....


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a guy and I have a Betta. Really having certain pets doesn't define masculinity in one's self. 

I just like how pretty my tank looks when I come back home from work/school, and I care just stare into the tank.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

@Pitgurl so true... so true xD I could totally see one of my boyfriends in the future during a fight: "I SWEAR you love those fish more than ME." lmao xD
Haha and @Micho I agree, whenever I'm stressed I drag a computer chair into my room and just stare at my bettas dancing at me It really does help!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

miyazawa said:


> i am using the mermaid tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bwahahahah


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> @DQ not always true.. Imagine a guy with a chihuahua ot a shitzu or a fancy poodle lol!



My dad has a shi tzu... whats wrong with a big strong texan mechanic having a shi tzu? And guess what her name is? Fancy Pants... Oh yes indeed.


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

I am a middle-aged man, married with kids. I like betas and I ain't girly. So there.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Slybarman- I could so see my father on this site. But all he would want to talk about is stupid cars. Maybe you could convince him to let me get a huge tank? Lol. My parents do not like animals. If I didn't exist, there would be no animals in the house. Maybe my mom would have a cat.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Helloooooo?! They're called siamese FIGHTING fish! I'm a girl and I don't think it would be sissy like for a man to have a Betta....Your "friends" need to educate themselves on bettas. They were used in the same manner as fighting cocks (very cruel and evil by the way) in the 'Far East' but it was banned. Even though it was banned I'll bet it still goes on.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

People can be so cruel. (Sorry got a little off topic there).


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

How come girls can have monster trucks and people don't call them "masculine"? XD


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think that, in general, girls go for smaller pets that they have to nurture and protect, and men prefer pets that can pretty much handle themselves. I'm a little surprised when I hear of a guy with fish, especially really flamboyant fish like bettas, but there's nothing girly about it.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

so what i love animals too but my roomies love my fish lol... c'mon its a fighter put a feeder fish in and show them how manly it can be(plz dont do this 4 real the feeder can have parasites this is just a saying) mke him flare for them... betta are awsome no matter what people say... Im a collge guy as well ...


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Ha, I love this thread. My honey was in the Special Ops for 6 years, is a shooting instructor for SWAT and now does counter-intel and counter terrorism work for the government...SUPER MANLY. I always give him a hard time that he loves to cook, clean, decorate and snuggle up to a good chick flick (unfortunately, taking in fish is not one of his past times...he was almost perfect . But he tells me it is important to *"balance the warrior"
*So to all of you hunky dudes on this forum, I think that is what the fish keeping is for you... balancing of the warrior;-) Nice work!


----------



## sorrelhorse1 (Aug 12, 2011)

If having a fish makes you girly I'm in alot of trouble. Hehe i race quads, ride dirt bikes, have a drag car, and I have horses. Did I mention I'm 5'3", 120# and a mother of three? It doesn't matter what other people say.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

My boyfriend loves staring at the girls... In my sorority tank XD They're his fav! He goes and staaaaares like he's hypnotised but he's scared that if he admits he likes them, my betta collecting might get worse! Lol!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> Do you know how many ladies on here *wish* their men were into bettas? Lol.....


i laughed when i saw this !!

cus .. i begged my bf to buy me a goldfishie (after we went to the pet expo and he told me we can't adopt a new puppie so as a replacement for the puppie he bought me 2 goldfish) .. then after i had set up the goldfish tank .. he suddenly wanted one too .. so i suggested for him to get a betta (since he didn't want another huge goldfish tank) .. so then after we picked him a betta .. he was so cute .. i wanted one too .. @[email protected] .. and now we're both addicted .. and he's a marine .. so no way is this hobby girlie =D

@fightergirl

yay for enabling and supportive bfs !! =)


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Who knows? I'm a girl and a college student, and my friends make fun of me for wanting a fish. They think that they're useless pets, even though I'm still in the process of convincing them otherwise. Honestly, I don't know any guys on campus that keep fish, but the girl-to-guy ration is like 4:1 at this school. I see nothing wrong with a guy wanting to take care of a fish, especially a betta. They've got such funny personalities (my one friend has to have the world's friendliest betta--he gets so excited when people enter the room).


----------

